# Homemade Creations >  Lii Audio Crystal 10 loudspeaker

## rendoman

Hi all!
I just received a pair of fullrange driver to test from Lii Audio.
My purpose is to develop a no-compromise enclosure and make test. 
Model is Crystal 10, a double cone, 10" fullrange with high sensitivity. I know someone in the forum could appreciate the development so I decided to post.

I'd like to expose a brief visual description of the content, with tons of pictures.

- Packaging:
The main protective box is a nice and sturdy wooden unit, pretty well made, packed in a good cardboard. Material is plywood, 8mm thick assembled with glue, painted with transparent. Attention to detail is visible, all edges are trimmed to avoid splinters, thing not common talking about wooden box. Considering the quality of material and internal meaures 30x30x15cm, 13.5L.
Inside there are a couple of dense and thick shaped foam to keep the unit in place. The full range is inside a plastic bag. Good quality labels outside, with brand name in Latin alphabet and Chinese characters.
The purpose of this strong box is to save the driver from possible (and frequent) damages reported in the shipments.

- Driver unit:
At first sight a really well made, heavy and well finished unit.
Frame is sturdy, the round part with the fixing holes is 10mm thick, aluminum alloy, three-spoke type. A magnet shield is installed. The metallic gray paint is well applied.
Chinese words on the frame should be "morning glory of Xizi" , a symbol of Hangzhou lake. Front gasket is a single piece type. 
Magnet is a ferrite Y35, an high grade according to Chinese standard list (Link at the end of the page).
Cone is a pulp mix of paper and straw, built according to factory specs. Whizzer cone is folded edge, voice coil 30mm. Surround is cloth impregnated type, as spider.
The Phase plug is made from artifical crystal, with specific pattern.
Flexible wires silver plated, solder is silver alloy type. Binding post are good quality, 5mm hole for cables, possible use of plug, Vetronite plate mounting with polarity simbols. No bad tool signs on screws.
Observing the product is clear the attention to detail, under every aspect.

https://www.eclipsemagnetics.com//f...nets-ceramic_

Original post with pictures here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1449...1761353093517/

----------


## rendoman



----------

